# Most Efficient Way to Build Functional Leg Strength?



## dancingalone (Jul 12, 2010)

What say you?  I mean this in the context of having strong legs so you can kick hard and stay moving.

Squats and other calisthenics?  Modern weight lifting machines like the leg press?  Old school stance training like the tan tui sets from Chinese martial arts?


----------



## igillman (Jul 12, 2010)

Join a local Rugby or Football (soccer) team and play a few seasons with them. You get a very good aerobic workout and the sort of running they do with quick, sharp turns will soon get your leg muscles in shape.


----------



## dancingalone (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks.  Perhaps I should clarify that is this not a personal question.  I'm interested in this from a curriculum design aspect where body conditioning and strengthening is done hand-in-hand with the martial practice.


----------



## bluekey88 (Jul 12, 2010)

Lots of ways to go about it.  for me, a combination of traditional free weight training (squats and deads, heeavy, low rep sets) along with explosive kettlebell and bodyweight work.  that in addition to doing a lot of kicking, moving, jumping, etc.  Seem to do the trick for me.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## jthomas1600 (Jul 12, 2010)

I agree with Erik that traditional weight training with free weights is great. I wouldn't put as much emphasize on the heavy weight/low rep method though. I would do some, but since muscle endurance is one of the things you seem interested in, I think moderate weights (60-80% of your max) with a rep count of 10-14 would be good. I also hear a lot about plyometrics these days.


----------



## ATC (Jul 12, 2010)

Plyometrics and tons of kicking.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 12, 2010)

Squats.
The best all round exercise for legs/lower body.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Jul 12, 2010)

Lots of different ways. Free weights, of course, are very good for this; squats and lunges, as well as calf raises. 

If you're not going to use free weights because of an in-class setting you can still do those exercise just using body weight resistence. I'd also suggest doing lunge/kick combinations. This would be, for instance, start by stepping into the lunge with your left foot and then, instead of stepping back to the beginning, step forward and execute a front snap kick with the right foot. Land not in a walkin gstance but in another lunge. Continue alternating back and forth between right and left while crossing the floor. This can also be done with lunge/side piercing kicks and lunge/turning (roundhouse) kicks. 

You can also do slow motion kicks while supporting yourself against a wall or bar while a partner gives resistence to the kick. This can be done with side piercing and turning kicks quite effectively.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## igillman (Jul 12, 2010)

For kicking drills have the students go down onto one knee. Their kicking leg for the drill will be the leg that has the knee on the floor. Now when they kick they have to use their supporting leg to lift their whole body up into a standing position before they can kick.


----------



## jthomas1600 (Jul 12, 2010)

I was just reminded of something we did in class last time I was home. You've probably done something similar. The instructor had two kick pads, he came down with one then the other having the students use high blocks as defense, then he swung one about knee high which you jumped over and immediately one at you shoulder high which you ducked under and then held one over head so after ducking under the last "attack" you came right into a jumping front kick. We do really short lines when we do these kind of drills and stay busy (bounce, bounce, bounce etc.) while in line so it was pretty intense. I liked it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 12, 2010)

One of my sifus would simply tell you to practice kicks. Throw about 200 per side per day for each kick you wish to train.

Want better, stronger kicks..train kicks


----------



## dancingalone (Jul 12, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> One of my sifus would simply tell you to practice kicks. Throw about 200 per side per day for each kick you wish to train.
> 
> Want better, stronger kicks..train kicks



Would that be your sanda teacher?  

I believe there is value in doing more than just strictly training kicking, even if good kicks is what you're after ultimately.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 12, 2010)

True...there is application of kicks


----------



## Carol (Jul 12, 2010)

Weighted squats, and leg press....providing they are done with proper mechanics.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Jul 12, 2010)

I highly recommend kettlebells and bodyweight squats. If you want to go further buy a weight vest.


----------



## StudentCarl (Jul 12, 2010)

Lots of good ideas above. One that hasn't been mentioned that we use is kicking with bungy cords attached to ankle and a floor level fixed object.

Also a fan of plyometrics, and body weight work (including both squats and kicking). Our regular team warmups include lots of bodyweight work--frog jumps, duck walks, etc. 

Carl


----------



## Spartigus (Jul 12, 2010)

I would recommend doing squats, power cleans and deadlift, as well as plyometrics.  

For plyo (plyometrics) i would suggest the following exercises:-
Squat Jump
Box Jump

And if you feel inclined to do some upper body plyo, you should try depth pushups and plyo pushups.  

Plyometrics focuses on bust strength, perfect for martial arts.  Power cleans also focus on a lot burst strength.

Squats and deadlifts are good for developing the strength in your legs and core.  For martial arts, I wouldn't recommend doing things like leg press and things that have the path built into the machine, because it removes your stabilising muscles from the workout.  

With regards to squats, deadlift and power cleans, you really need to spend a good few weeks working on your form, otherwise you can hurt yourself very very badly.  

You also need to make sure you have a good stretching session after lifting weights.

Just my $0.02

P.S. I started martial arts about 2 months ago, before that i spent about 4 and a bit years doing body building.  Since i started martial arts I have basically stopped the body building, and started training weights for strength, power and endurance, as well as to maintain muscle mass.


----------



## Earl Weiss (Jul 13, 2010)

ATC said:


> Plyometrics and tons of kicking.


 
Ditto. Read above again and implement.  Note, plyos are severe impact and and should not exceed a couple of times a week.


----------



## hal-apino (Jul 13, 2010)

StudentCarl said:


> Lots of good ideas above. One that hasn't been mentioned that we use is kicking with bungy cords attached to ankle and a floor level fixed object.
> 
> Also a fan of plyometrics, and body weight work (including both squats and kicking). Our regular team warmups include lots of bodyweight work--frog jumps, duck walks, etc.
> 
> Carl


 

I was thinking that the whole time I was reading......BUNGIE!!!  100%


----------



## lastrhino (Jul 14, 2010)

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21533

FWIW -- The above thread has some positive comments about water resistance training.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 14, 2010)

Just keep kicking and they all should get stronger over time. We also do everything everyone has mention here so do it all.


----------



## lonewolfofmibu (Jul 14, 2010)

one kick training thing we do is go through each of our kicks, rechambering each time but with out putting our kicking foot on the ground.


----------



## Miles (Jul 14, 2010)

Love the bungie-cord training-plus it is a lot of fun!  Never kick with ankle weights!!!

Squats, monkey-walking, etc are all great for the legs too. In our Silat classes, there are postures called Deepaks which call for a lot of body-weight motion on a single leg-they are killers.

If you are going to do a lot of kicks, do them very slowly-that's good for the legs, core, and back.


----------

